# Anyone else like Tokidoki ?



## x music is love (Aug 4, 2006)

im really loving that bag but i cant seem to find it anywhere =[  im starting to really love all of their stuff actually, their shirts and watches are really cute.  I know their style is really funky but i really love the japanese influenced subculture.


----------



## Meeky2004 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes! I am infatuated with all their stuff. They even have these cute little hairclips on the site too.  I wanted to get a bag from their team up with Le Sport Sac, but they were like sold out in minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way I'm taking Japanese at my college and plan to visit one day.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 5, 2006)

some urban outfitters might still have that print. If not, maybe try ebay?
i know that tokidoki has a diffrent print out right now then i think one more print  in the fall


----------



## x music is love (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meeky2004* 
_Yes! I am infatuated with all their stuff. They even have these cute little hairclips on the site too.  I wanted to get a bag from their team up with Le Sport Sac, but they were like sold out in minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way I'm taking Japanese at my college and plan to visit one day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love the hairclips too !  i really wanna buy their stuff but im not an internet shopper... i wish they would make a store in LA or something lol.

im taking japanese too !  but im still in high school so its only the second level and still basics.  i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to visit japan one day lol.


----------



## x music is love (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 
_some urban outfitters might still have that print. If not, maybe try ebay?
i know that tokidoki has a diffrent print out right now then i think one more print  in the fall_

 
i'll be keeping an eye out for the fall print =]


----------

